# Help can anyone translate German



## jupiter (Jan 6, 2009)

In researching my Grandfathers Lancaster crash site in Germany i have received some replies but they are in German which i cant read.Can anyone please help.


----------



## DBII (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish I could but my German is limited. I bet there are a couple on the site that would. Have you tried any of the translators on line?

DBII


----------



## Hesekiel (Jan 6, 2009)

would be a pleasure for me to help you


----------



## seesul (Jan 6, 2009)

I can try to help you as well...


----------



## tango35 (Jan 7, 2009)

Help comes by request

Like Hesekiel i can help you ?

greets Thomas


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

So could you post a scan of the message you got?


----------



## jupiter (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys ive uploaded a scan of one letter, the others i might have to do as private messages.


----------



## Hesekiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is your first translation of the document..
You´ll receive the same by PM 

...............................

Dear Peter

About the loss of the Lancaster III LM546CF-0 of 625. Sqdn i can deliver only small information because the grounding area is 200 kilometers away from my residence so i´m unable to take further researches.
I´ll try on the basis of my documents to give you some Informations about the crash.
-----------

Following the details of plane and crew... I think no translation needed...

-----------

In the book "Airwar over Stuttgart 1939-1945" you will find on page 130 a report in wich the examination of a crewmember of the Lancaster II, LM546CF-0 of 625 Sqdn is recorded.


About the footnote in the book these are informations of eyewitnesses.

If you are interested in this documentation you should take contact to the record office of the town Stuttgart identifying yourself as R.A.F. Researcher. You as a british people have better chances to receive a answer than me as a german.

Would you please give me feedback if you are successfull?

The crash site must be a wooded area near the town Esslingen close to the Highway (Autobahn A 10) at Plochingen.

Please tell me about your researches about the Lanc. LM546 if i can help you along.

Best regards
in co-operation


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

*Page Nr.1*

Dear Peter,

unfortunaly I can give you only few information about loss of Lancaster III, IM 546CF-O from 625th Sqdn, because the crash site is 200 km away from my home town so I can´t do my research there. 
I´ll try, with the help of my written stuf,to give you some information about the crash.

R.A.F. bomber command Losses of R.A.F.-Air Raid on July 28th/29th, 1944
Target: Stuttgart
494 Lancasters and 2 Mosquitos from 1st,3rd,5th and 8th Group.
Losses: Lancaster II, LM546CF-O from 625th Sqdn
Crew members:
(no need to translate)
..
..
..
..

In the book with the German name: Stuttgart im Luftkrieg 1939-1945 (Stuttgart in the air war) you can find on the page Nr. 130 an account that was on my opinion collected and documented by one of the crewmembers of Lancaster III, LM546CF-O.

According to the side note in this book this account was based on some


*Page Nr.2*

drawings and eye witnesses statements.

Should you be interested in these documents, please get in touch with Archiv der Stadt Stuttgart. You, as English, have a better chance to get the answer than me, German.

Please let me know if you were succesfull.

The crash site should be in the woods area close to the town Esslingen, close to the A10 higway by Plochingen?

Let me know please about you reasearch for Lancaster LM546, if I can help you more?

Best regards

Peter


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry Hesekiel, we were translating the same thing the same time
At least I have practiced my English/German knowledge...


----------



## jupiter (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys so much, i am so grateful.
As my knowledge improves i hope to also help others on this board. Feel slightly quilty at moment at receiving but not giving.
Right back to the research.
Targets Lancaster crash site Plochingen
and Ufftz M.Ullmann 2/NJG4

THANK YOU
PETE


----------



## Hesekiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Pete..
Isn´t it the aim of such a community to help each other ? 

I´m also a member in another forum about air defence missiles because i was soldier for 12 years in the HAWK System.. There are also "helping hands" to solve any problems 

@ Roman

Not a problem.. double glued hold stronger


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

jupiter said:


> Thanks guys so much, i am so grateful.
> As my knowledge improves i hope to also help others on this board. Feel slightly quilty at moment at receiving but not giving.
> Right back to the research.
> Targets Lancaster crash site Plochingen
> ...




Take it easy!
Sometime you´re giving and sometime you´re receiving on this forum...


----------



## seesul (Jan 7, 2009)

Pete,

as for Uffz. Martin Uhlmann- have you been in touch with Theo Boiten?
No additional info?
I´ve found 10 Martin Uhlmanns in the German phone book. Does Theo know from which town came your Uhlmann? Hard to say if is he still living but you never know...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2009)

> ....and Ufftz M.Ullmann 2/NJG4....



Roman, I thought I remember a thread not too long ago about someone searching for an Uffz. Ullmann or Uhlman from NJG 4? I'm gonna try to find it.

found it...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/2-njg4-uffz-uhlmann-13545.html

and it was by Jupiter. Ok, all makes sense now.


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes,
there was a thread about Uhlmann. Pete has asked for him on several forums, even on LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe, but still no positive output...
That´s why I need to know where was Uffz. Martin Uhlmann from in order to try to trace him or his relatives in Germany. And I think Theo Boiten could help with this...
Theo Boiten from HarperCollins Publishers
Nachtjagd by Theo Boiten (Used, New, Out-of-Print) - Alibris


----------



## jupiter (Jan 8, 2009)

I have sent a message to Theo i think to the right address.
Sadly i feel my efforts are in vain , to solve this mystery. It does not help sometimes he is listed as AllTMANN.

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

O.K.- Altmann or Uhlmann, think Theo is the right person who could tell you who shot your grandpa´s Lanc down.

I sent you Theo´s e-mail address by PM.

Pete, have you seen the book discussed here? http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/nachtjagd-war-diaries-released-15665.html


----------



## fly boy (Jan 8, 2009)

i wonder when der alder sees this


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2009)

fly boy said:


> i wonder when der alder sees this



Maybe I have already seen this thread, and enough people have offered to translate it....


----------



## jupiter (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi seesul 

Thanks for the email, its the same one as i had. I have emailed him again.
Last time we spoke he told me the name was ullmann that he had 5 kills and survied the war.
He did not know how he knew he survived

Pete


----------

